# 2012 AKC Mid-year MACH results (all breeds)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://images.akc.org/pdf/events/agility/2012MidYrMACHStats.pdf

*Top Dogs Ranked by Breed* (MRL - this is top 5 GSD's love that Jimmy Moses co-owns one of these!)

*1 *MACH5 Felix Von Der Eisenkaute CD MXG2 MJC2 MXF MFB TQX T2B Elizabeth Sirna 1,159 40 1,559​

*2* MACH6 Y'Caeli Of Turkey Hill CDX RE MXB3 MJB3 NAP FTC1 MFC TQX T2B Konstance McCaffree 1,210 25 1,460​

*3* MACH3 Kaleef's Divine V Kenlyn CD RE MXC MJB2 James Moses & Deborah Stern 1,066 33 1,396​ 
*4 *MACH Dizzy Park And Spark MXB MJB MXF T2B Gordon Simmons-Moake 1,063 28 1,343​ 

*5* MACH9 Misty Blue MXB3 MJC3 MXF TQX Karen Mckee-Bendtsen 978 27 1,248


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Cool! My instructor has her Springer Spanial and Golden Retriever on the all-breed list.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

My instructor is on the list also.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Did you guys see the top dog?
1 NAC *MACH35* Pinpaps Jonquil Of Skipnlena MXC8 MJC8 FTC1 MFC TQX T2B Papillon Robin Cohen & Robin Kletke

How is a MACH35 possible!??


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I saw that and was trying to guess how much money that title cost! I'd guess at least $20,000!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

That's probably very close, Lies. I wanted to find some video of this cool pap, (I wasn't able to) and found this cost breakdown instead: $16,200...



> So from entry fees and fuel and food you are already at $8912 for a MACH.
> 
> At MACH27, that would be the intial 46 q's(counting the novice, open, and exc), then another 26x40Q's or 26 x 20 double Q's. So taking ito account $36/1 double Q that would be $18,720 for MACH 2-26 IF one was to qualify 100% of the time and that is entry fees alone


Summing $8912 for the first MACH (which I think is probably a bit high) and $18720 for MACH 2-26, that's $27632 total.

[EDIT]- extrapolating their estimate for 35 MACHs would be $34,112!

As an aside, if ever I was forced to have a small dog, it would definitely be a papillon. I have a close friend with two of them, and they really are super cool dogs! Probably the only small breed dog I like, and I had that opinion well before I started doing agility. Bonus- they are great at agility!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> love that Jimmy Moses co-owns one of these!*
> 3* MACH3 Kaleef's Divine V Kenlyn CD RE MXC MJB2 James Moses & Deborah Stern 1,066 33 1,396



Who is James Moses?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He is one of the top breeder/handler of GSD's. He handled the only GSD to win BIS at Westminster. He has recently retired and become a judge.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh- so Kaleef's Divine V Kenlyn  is a showline dog? I'm going to have to try to find some video. Though these top 5, or top 2 lists have been historically useless in actually finding information on any of the dogs listed.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey I actually found video of Kaleef's Divine V Kenlyn:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- lucky day! I found Felix as well:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I see Gordon is still in the top 5 as is Karen and Misty Blue.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> Oh- so Kaleef's Divine V Kenlyn is a showline dog? I'm going to have to try to find some video. Though these top 5, or top 2 lists have been historically useless in actually finding information on any of the dogs listed.


Not sure if he's 100% showline. But what I like is that Jimmy Moses is a huge name in the showlines for years and years. The dog he won with at Westminster was called Dallas and alot of people have heard of him. So fact he's supporting breeders of GSD's that can be such top winning agility dogs shows he's also promoting a more balanced type dog. Here's a article about him in the 2010 GSDCA Journal Interview with James (Jim) Moses in the June 2010 Review and The ultimate source for German Shepherd Dog news 

I've been to enough Nationals to hear how many of the Specialty breeders look down on the 'working' lines and would never own/breed such a dog.


*AOE BIS Am/Can Sel CH Kismet's Sight For Sore Eyes*


*ROM TC HSC OFA* *"Dallas"*​








 
Here's Kaleef's Divine V Kenlyn (no info on dams side) kaleefs divine v kenlyn - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

My trainer's training business partner (and substitute trainer for me) currently has the #1 Preferred malinois!

Also, the handler of the #2 overall dog (sheltie) is funny enough sort or related to the GSD world- his mom bred Tang (kennel name Bonjon) and has one of the top GSDs last year, and she currently has the #1 border collie (well she was last year- but took time off to breed) who is the dam to my trainer's new puppy. Did you follow that? Lol


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Manhattan was the dog that Jimmy won Wesminster with. Although he did very well with Dallas, he never got BIS at Westminster.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Andaka said:


> Manhattan was the dog that Jimmy won Wesminster with. Although he did very well with Dallas, he never got BIS at Westminster.


What? Me be wrong??? 

NEVER (well, maybe sometimes :wild: )


----------

